# Indian artifacts?



## mary cay (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi all once again I need some help. Do any of you know of a site that has info or appraises Indian Artifacts? I found a web site that says he does but I've contacted him several times, but no answer from him. I have what I was told was a very old piece from the mound builders group of Indians. This item was found in Indiana and could be as much as 4000 years old. This was according to the Indian museum in Indianapolis. They do not place a value on items except to say this was a very important piece. I hope someone knows of a place to get a fair appraisal of this and other items my BIL collected. Thanks.
:flag:


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 7, 2016)

Try the face book group: Artifact Addiction, and ask , "who would you recommend to ID and value this Indiana effigy figure?"  Many artifact experts and knowledgeable Indiana collectors in this group.  Good luck.


----------



## westKYdigger (Aug 8, 2016)

Try the north american artifact thread on treasurenet.com.  There seem to be some knowledgeable artifact collectors on there.


----------



## mary cay (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I will try them.


----------

